# John Morrison and Melina break up!



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

finally, morrison is a man.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

He finally got tired of everyone sleeping with his girl. Bravo Mr.Morrison Bravo.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

He should get pushed just because of this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not surprised. Took too long. I bet he still gets punished, depushed, and then fired. Hell, McIntyre divorced his wife and he's still getting shit for it.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Morrison push, bye bye Morrison's vagina.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Good for Morrison! And god help Melina next boyfriend, the one that will get many STDs if.... you know.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I no longer believe in true love.


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

I am once more proud of having the twitter username palaceofwisdom...


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Good. Hopefully Morrison can stop gaining heat backstage now and actually improve, get a push and fulfill his in-ring potential with some fantastic matches for years to come and hopefully a good title reign somewhere down the line!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Enter Zack Ryder's Dad...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

is this legit?
i am surprised tbh.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

> Batista (Real_DBautista)
> 
> @RealMelina We haven't talked in so long! We totally should!


Batista should tweet that for the lulz :lmao


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

It'd be funny if she's tweeting about another guy while she's still with Morrison :lmao


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Now trips would make him wwe champ


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The Animal said:


> It'd be funny if she's tweeting about another guy while she's still with Morrison :lmao


Oh my god :lmao

Morrison then tweets: "Baby, who is this about?" :lmao


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

It's a third times breaking up

or she tweeting about Mike Knox, Mark Henry or Hornswoggle


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

this is fucking bullshit


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Whatsup with Melina?.. she just lost a fan in me.. A hot girl whining about love is a fuckin turnoff!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> this is fucking bullshit


Hey bboy :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wonder if the big O is involved here? just the other day jomo weirdly announced he was un-following the big O on twitter, jealous angle?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

AWESOME. (Y)

This should be a huge step in the right direction for him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> i wonder if the big O is involved here? just the other day jomo weirdly announced he was un-following the big O on twitter, jealous angle?


Could be TheBigO tweeting about Batista and Melina together while Morrison was following him. Could have sent this entire situation over the edge.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wonder if she'll deny this and say someone hacked into her account like she did that one time around Christmas.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Morrison probs just realised how many people there were in the Outside World she hadent screwed yet and thought "Screw It"


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good on JoMo.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

> just gotta fuck someone through it


 Fixed...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet in reality, this is really about her ~relationship~ with the WWE. Not enough passive aggressive, insecure tweets and teary twitpics for it to be about Morrison.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet Eric Young stole her from Morrison. Just look at the raw, sexual attraction between them.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

lol @ Melina trying to save the tatters of morrison's career by faking a breakup with the fucker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Good. Now lets see him look angry and actually making contact with his finisher and we might just be on our way to something


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet Eric Young stole her from Morrison. Just look at the raw, sexual attraction between them.


She looks like a bigger whackjob than he does.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

morrison is a man now wooop


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Big shocker no body cares.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

hahahahaha. welcome to being a man morrison. expect him to win a match now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If this turns out to be true and he ends up getting a push I'm going to die with laughter at the fact that she really was the reason behind him going nowhere. Then I'm going to get all  at the fact that he is getting a push lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet Eric Young stole her from Morrison. Just look at the raw, sexual attraction between them.


I would wreck both of them you guys have no idea.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

wait, how do we know that wasnt aimed at batista or mike knox?... Or her 'fans'?


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

He doesnt know how to treat a lady.

he broke her heart. he is a fucking pussy!!


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Those tweets dont make sense, doesnt JoMo spend every chance he gets to remind everyone of how in love with Melina he is and how beautiful/sexy/amazingateverythingshedoes she is and shes questioning his love to her? Or have i missed something, im not really a twitter follower


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this thread needs to be a sticky btw lol.
80 pages by 2morrow is my guess.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Echlius said:


> Those tweets dont make sense, doesnt JoMo spend every chance he gets to remind everyone of how in love with Melina he is and how beautiful/sexy/amazingateverythingshedoes she is and shes questioning his love to her? Or have i missed something, im not really a twitter follower


Morrison barely tweets about her at all in truth.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> She looks like a bigger whackjob than he does.


Her smile reminds me of the Joker.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Whether this is true or not, Morrison is STILL going to continue to get Jobbed out, ignored, and then ultimately NOT GET RE-SIGNED once his contract is up.


If it's true, it's too little, too late for Johnny-boy. His next stop is the TNA X-DIVISION.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

"Hey Vince, I've finally dumped the dead weight Melina. This supershow concept sounds awesome. Who am I wrestling tonight?"

"......"


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

After she got released it seemed like just a matter of time.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Atta boy John.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Morrison couldn't take the itching anymore.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Flair had a talk with him and said TO BE THE MAN YOU GOTTA DUMP HER MAN !


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

careers before bitches.

Morrison still sucks.

nearly as much as Melina.


careful.


----------



## awesometroof (Aug 28, 2011)

It doesnt matter now he waited a little to late


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao

Funny how she goes from being fired, to him writing this twitter message about how much he loves her, then like 3 weeks later he just dumps her ass. I believe Melina is legit bat shit crazy. Too many people with no reasons to lie have all said the same things and it's just quite obvious by some of the things she's posted online herself that she is unstable. Now with Morrison on the road and her sitting on her ass, she probably couldn't take it and went insane. Plus, Morrison probably dropped her to legit help his career.

Crazy or not, I would have hit it for as long as I could so props to the man.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate it for them. And oh yeah real classy making fun of somebody when they broke up with somebody they loved.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GamerGirl said:


> I hate it for them. And oh yeah real classy making fun of somebody when they broke up with somebody they loved.


Oh please.
Melina was sleeping with half the locker room while with Morrison. That's real classy.

On another note, I predict Matt Hardy and Melina to start dating after Reby breaks off with him. I'd mark. :lmao


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Morrison finally grew a sack.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Flair had a talk with him and said TO BE THE MAN YOU GOTTA DUMP HER MAN !


Best comment so far


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

:lmao

About fuckin time, Hennigan. You don't have a psycho holding you back no more. Now improve, try to connect with the fans and focus on your career.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

At last Morrison has got himself a pair of balls.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Way to go, Jomo. I'm sure TNA will be a great place for you.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> careers before bitches.
> 
> Morrison still sucks.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention also *M*oney *O*ver *B*itches!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Oh please.
> Melina was sleeping with half the locker room while with Morrison. That's real classy.


It's also real fictitious.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

It's not totally confirmed.

And even if this is the case I still don't care that much as I am in no position to make any kind of jdgement and I don't know the circumstances.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Breakups happen in wrestling. Everyone bangs each other in the locker room. Who cares.
I think the only wrestling couple breakup that would be newsworthy would be if HHH/Stephanie called it quits. Everyone else can fuck off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id pay to see Triple H and steph break up

imagine the lulz


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*WELP.....JOMOS LOSS IS BIG DAVES PUSSY GAIN......OH WAIT!!! JOMO IS INTO THE FATTIES ANYWAY*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Breakups happen in wrestling. *Everyone bangs each other in the locker room.* Who cares.
> I think the only wrestling couple breakup that would be newsworthy would be if HHH/Stephanie called it quits. Everyone else can fuck off.


This right here. There is more DNA moving around backstage than in a genetics lab.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh fuck. Now he might actually get somewhere. 

Let's hope not.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

its not official or anything, she didnt really reveal it was jomo, someone who doesnt love her back seems weird as he always says alot of lovey dovey stuff about her in interviews.. then again she probably is a headcase who would spin it around to favour her.

anyway i hope its true, its just one of those situations where you know shes a psycho controlling bitch, u can just see the patterns.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Good news for Morrison. *


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Does this mean he won't be awful on the mic anymore?!!!!!

Oh, wait. Probably not. Damn.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

And now everyone is gonna start liking Morrison. Wow.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Zack Radyer's father is happy now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bet it's a work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

peowulf said:


> And now everyone is gonna start liking Morrison. Wow.


Not EVERYONE...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

peowulf said:


> And now everyone is gonna start liking Morrison. Wow.


Define "Everyone". fpalm



JoMo has no real fans except for the few who create John Morrison threads that get locked.


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

So pretty much my chances of fucking Melina went from not a chance to 0.1% nice.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ You have any idea how many Big Jimmy's have been inside that Big Jenny, Shazam?


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ You have any idea how many Big Jimmy's have been inside that Big Jenny, Shazam?


I'd take my chances.

Besides she seem's like she'd be kinky as fuck in the bedroom and rough sex = fun sex.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Somewhere, Zack Ryder's Dad smiles at this news.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I wonder if this has anything to do with the fact that he jobbed out to Truth on Superstars?

And am I the only one that gets annoyed when reading Melina's tweets?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet Eric Young stole her from Morrison. Just look at the raw, sexual attraction between them.


Damn, bitch got the crazy eyes...

Has it actually been confirmed that theyve broken up? Seems slightly vague on her part.

Whatever, it's not going to help Morrison in any way.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Whatever, I hate both Melina and John Morrison. In the war on terrorism, do you know which side they're on? Terrorism.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

nice


----------



## FitFinlay4Life (Mar 18, 2011)

Were they still together to break up in the first place? Maybe it's just me but there's always been something about these two to make me suspect that their relationship was a smokescreen for a skeleton in JoMo's closet. If this was the case, she probably deserves some credit for maintaining the illusion despite the flack fired at her for so called 'indiscretions'.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

If it's real bet it's him not leaving WWE for her or some crazy crap.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

FitFinlay4Life said:


> Were they still together to break up in the first place? Maybe it's just me but there's always been something about these two to make me suspect that their relationship was a smokescreen for a skeleton in JoMo's closet. If this was the case, she probably deserves some credit for maintaining the illusion despite the flack fired at her for so called 'indiscretions'.


Are you suggesting Melina was Morrison's beard?


----------



## FitFinlay4Life (Mar 18, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Are you suggesting Melina was Morrison's beard?


Something just has never added up with the whole JoMo loves Melina, forgives all cheating and doesn't have the scroats to man up to his fellow superstars who keep sleeping with his love. Nobody else:hmm:?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Morrison to win the rumble.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

this is how it went down

melina: "john, honey ... now that i don't make money, you're gonna have to pay for everything"

*morrison climbs a wall away*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great timing. She cuckolded him with half the locker room, to include _Mike Knox_ and between Trish and some other firing drama likely cost him 2 main event pushes and possibly the WWE Belt. Likely just in the past, oh, 9 months. Great timing.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Future WWE Champion now, lol!

Drop the baggage, get the gold!


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Five bucks says she's trollin' big time.

If true though, my heart goes out to both of them. I'm going through relationship issues now, so I can sympathize. Breakups are hell.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

JoMo fo sho!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Morrison probably realized all the action he was missing from the current crop of divas all these years. I remember there was some rumor that Melina would be there first hand if a diva flirted with Morrison to set her straight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I actually hope Morrison is pushed now but i still dont think he is that great. I havent read all pages but does anyone think Melina is gonna distraught for weeks or she'll already be with someone asap.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina and Matt Hardy are a match made in heaven.


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm starting to respect this bitch by the day ironically. That's NOT suppose to happen :no:


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

hahah only if he broke up with her a long time ago...he would have been champion already. She definitely was holding him back


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Have they definately split? Or is this just a rumour?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Let me guess, she aimed a shotgun at his crotch, threatened to cut his balls off and make him eat them before leaving for Liberty City with a man named Claude.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

Morrison is the first person to ever get a sex change without surgery.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

MO'FUCKA IS MA WFF MAIN EVENTER!?!?!? :flip


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder just how many people shes loved that havent loved her back, sluuuuut. Maybe the WWE backroom staff will take him seriously now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I think a question mark is needed instead of an exclamation mark. Melina could be talking about anyone.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

She could speak about any member of her family or her best friend... fpalm


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

> “Has anyone ever had a person in your life that you loved so dearly but they didn’t love you back? Why doesn't The Modern Myth love me like I love him? He's the most wonderful person I've ever known; artistic, sexy, powerful ... Isn’t it the worst?! I always wished time could speed up so I could get over the heart ache. How did you get thru?”


It's probably the best thing for JoMo's career.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm going to laugh if this is a joke to test if they push Morrison.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

As soon as they weren't close to one another, boom. The end of that relationship wrote itself.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

So what if he's broke up with her, that's not his problem.
His problem is a complete lack of charisma. I mean fuck 'thunderbird' looky-likey Evan Bourne is getting a bigger push.

Morrison will still go nowhere and he will be back with her by the end of the year. (Probably in the Impact Zone)


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't say I didn't see this coming.. when people build a relationship around being together a lot and having the same lifestyle, then they get separated due to one person travelling and the other not.. they can't help but grow apart. That said, this is several years too late, he should've dumped the bitch back when Batista and Mike Knox spit-roasted her. Wonder if this will improve his WWE career?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Morrison to fuck steph now. Melina taught him well.



A Morrison approved WF thread. Shocking


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

oh no. I guess he got sick of being Melina's bitch


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

psx71 said:


> JUST read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't turn a Ho into a housewife.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

YES!!!!! YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

she was talking about Batista, not Morrison. They still "together"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's about fucking time.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so that explains that thud sound i heard last night , morrison finally dropped balls in his sack 

props to the guy for finally thrashing away that ho


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

In before Morrison posts a Gary Dell'Abate style apology video on Twitvid.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh man, Morrison finally entered puberty! Good for him!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

It all makes sense Todd Grisham leaves WWE after Melina gets fired and Morrison breaks up with Melina.

COME TO ME MELINA RIDE ME RIDE ME.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

That Grisham .gif is fantastic.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao I'll say it again...sometimes I love this forum.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Something don't smell right... He dump her after she gets released by the wwe....I say He dumped her because wwe told him too... Because its not good for business :no:


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bravo John. This had to happen because being on Melina was like being on a sinking ship.


----------



## awesometroof (Aug 28, 2011)

I read somewhere that Morrison is actually tri-sexual.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

psx71 said:


> JUST read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....she loved him so much she went and nailed Batista.  Good for you, Morrison.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally John Morrison has found his balls and ditched the slut. Maybe now his career can kick off to a great start now hes rid of her


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Finally John Morrison has found his balls and ditched the slut. Maybe now his career can kick off to a great start now hes rid of her


I find it hilarious that your calling Melina a slut especially considering who you mark for.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Finally John Morrison has found his balls and ditched the slut. Maybe now his career can kick off to a great start now hes rid of her


:lmao :lmao :lmao the irony hurts


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Finally John Morrison has found his balls and ditched the slut. Maybe now his career can kick off to a great start now hes rid of her


LOL that is SIG WORTHY


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Probably talking about Mike Knox's beard. It was such a cute couple while it lasted...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> I find it hilarious that your calling Melina a slut especially considering who you mark for.


Melina is a slut she slept with nearly all the lockerroom. Where as Kelly Kelly doesnt sleep around she is in a relationship with NHL player Sheldon Souray who was at ringside at Summerslam


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Melina is a slut she slept with nearly all the lockerroom. Where as Kelly Kelly doesnt sleep around she is in a relationship with NHL player Sheldon Souray who was at ringside at Summerslam


Yeah, and Melina was with Morrison. Didn't stop her fucking around with Batista and Mike Knox though, did it?

Honestly, the irony here is so delicious that if I wasn't sucking on a blackcurrant lolly right now I'd probably be able to actually taste it


----------



## DiddyDong (Aug 31, 2011)

Only losers who don't have girlfriends themselves will make fun of those who do.


----------



## champmv7 (Aug 31, 2011)

this is good for John but unfortunately he shouldve done this while he was getting a push.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Let's assume all the rumors over the past year concerning these two are true. Given that, a few points:

1. JoMo stuck his neck out for her during the whole Trish/Snookie controversy, causing him a de-push and a LOT of backstage heat. He also turns a blind eye to all the supposed whoring she's done with Batista, Knox, et al...and now she claims he doesn't love her? Fuck that woman, if he hasn't proven how much he cared about her after going through all that shit, she can fuck right off.

2. Batista and CM Punk have slept with about three times as many Divas as Melina has slept with Superstars, but they are idolized as a pussy-monster pimps while she is villified a dirty STD-spreading slut. It's great to know gender defamation and double standards are alive and well in 2011.

3. JoMo is about 320000000 times better-looking that either Batista or Mike Knox, or 99% of the WWE roster, he is intelligent if somewhat bland in personality, and obviously not a jerk. Why would she downgrade and sleep with those manbeasts? She's not exactly a beauty queen herself, and JoMo is dating below his league being with her..../mindboggle


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:bh:


----------



## champmv7 (Aug 31, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> Let's assume all the rumors over the past year concerning these two are true. Given that, a few points:
> 
> 1. JoMo stuck his neck out for her during the whole Trish/Snookie controversy, causing him a de-push and a LOT of backstage heat. He also turns a blind eye to all the supposed whoring she's done with Batista, Knox, et al...and now she claims he doesn't love her? Fuck that woman, if he hasn't proven how much he cared about her after going through all that shit, she can fuck right off.
> 
> ...


Melina is very unattractive without her make up


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yeah, and Melina was with Morrison. Didn't stop her fucking around with Batista and Mike Knox though, did it?
> 
> Honestly, the irony here is so delicious that if I wasn't sucking on a blackcurrant lolly right now I'd probably be able to actually taste it


I see a familiar face has followed me from the Heath Slater thread to here and now you bash Kelly Kelly. She isnt a slut. Melina is the dirrty whore here


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

He is just gonna get pussy whipped by another female anyways.


----------



## champmv7 (Aug 31, 2011)

Outkazt2k9 said:


> He is just gonna get pussy whipped by another female anyways.


Or Male ive always questioned Morrison's sexuality im pretty sure im not the only one.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Holy fuck, is this real life? Well, she's played him before, so it's hard to feel bad for her.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

CMIsaac said:


> Let's assume all the rumors over the past year concerning these two are true. Given that, a few points:
> 
> 1. JoMo stuck his neck out for her during the whole Trish/Snookie controversy, causing him a de-push and a LOT of backstage heat. He also turns a blind eye to all the supposed whoring she's done with Batista, Knox, et al...and now she claims he doesn't love her? Fuck that woman, if he hasn't proven how much he cared about her after going through all that shit, she can fuck right off.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree with number 2.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Melina is a slut she slept with nearly all the lockerroom. Where as Kelly Kelly doesnt sleep around she is in a relationship with NHL player Sheldon Souray who was at ringside at Summerslam


That proves nothing. Wasn't Kelly banging Jericho not too long ago? She's the biggest slut on the roster.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kentonbomb said:


> That proves nothing. Wasn't Kelly banging Jericho not too long ago? She's the biggest slut on the roster.


Kelly Kelly hasent slept with Jericho


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Does Vince finally believe that Morrison looks like someone who could kick someone (out) in real life?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> 2. Batista and CM Punk have slept with about three times as many Divas as Melina has slept with Superstars, but they are idolized as a pussy-monster pimps while she is villified a dirty STD-spreading slut. It's great to know gender defamation and double standards are alive and well in 2011.


The difference is, men give and women take. Similarly, anti-gay people will disrespect the guy that's sucking but not saying anything about the one in the receiving end.



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I see a familiar face has followed me from the Heath Slater thread to here and now you bash Kelly Kelly. She isnt a slut. Melina is the dirrty whore here


That's why Kelly Kelly has been banged by about 10 guys minimum from the locker-room.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I see a familiar face has followed me from the Heath Slater thread to here and now you bash Kelly Kelly. She isnt a slut. Melina is the dirrty whore here


Don't call me a familiar face, please. I generally try to avoid familiarity with people I can hardly stand, I'm just here to make the point that you calling Melina a slut while defending K2 is the ultimate definition of bone-headed irony.

Kelly Kelly is a backstage slut, that's just how it is. And trying to deny it when it's been pretty well-confirmed is just making you look like a fool.



champmv7 said:


> Or Male ive always questioned Morrison's sexuality im pretty sure im not the only one.


Believe me, you aren't. Morrison is among the 3 superstars who's sexual orientation I've always doubted.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is not a slut backstage and it hasent been confirmed. She is the top diva in WWE and is well respected backstage since shes a veteran who has been in the company over 5 years now


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

champmv7 said:


> Melina is very unattractive without her make up


She's just as ugly with her make up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is not a slut backstage and it hasent been confirmed. She is the top diva in WWE and is well respected backstage since shes a veteran who has been in the company over 5 years now


Orton said that he can name at least 10 different wrestler she's slept with since she's been in the WWE.

She doesn't even deny it. Her response was basically, "Who are you to judge me?". Adding to the fact that when Orton apologized to her he said "It was none of my business".

Kelly Kelly's well respected backstage? That's news to me. I think Beth, Nattie, Kharma, & Eve are the only divas who get respect backstage.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Carcass said:


> She's just as ugly with her make up.


this


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is not a slut backstage and it hasent been confirmed. She is the top diva in WWE and is well respected backstage since shes a veteran who has been in the company over 5 years now


Sheesh what a hypocrite. How have any of the rumors about Melina that the IWC mindlessly take for gospel been confirmed? The only facts we have are that Melina and Morrison have dated, broken up, and then dated again, and that she also dated Batista at one point. Batista did write that it was while Melina and Morrison were broken up. So if we want to talk about confirmation, all the IWC really has on Melina is that she has dated two wrestlers, at two different points in time. However a couple of shoot interviews by bitter ex-WWE employees who are unlikely to have had any actual understanding of Melina's personal life spread some shit and suddenly Melina is a Jezebel and has fucked a bunch of guys while still dating Morrison and Morrison has no balls etc. It's just rumors being blown out of proportion, with absolutely no basis in fact.

I'm not even a big fan of Melina aside from thinking she's a pretty good female wrestler and I would wreck datass, but the IWC's all-out assault on her personal life based on rumors is pretty appalling. It just screams "I have no relationship prospects of my own due to being anti-social and physically undesirable, I better rag on someone else to deflect!"

Guys like Matt and Jeff Hardy, and Kurt Angle beg for this kind of shit with their public displays of idiocy, but I haven't seen Melina or Morrison do one thing in the public eye that warrants the level of shit they get.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is not a slut backstage and it hasent been confirmed. She is the top diva in WWE and is well respected backstage since shes a veteran who has been in the company over 5 years now


Oh and another thing, Kelly's only the top diva until Kharma gets back.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly is not a slut backstage and it hasent been confirmed. She is the top diva in WWE and is well respected backstage since shes a veteran who has been in the company over 5 years now


I'll take the word of a coworker over the word of a blind mark any day of the week. Orton and K2 have had no problems before that, so ain't no use in him lying about that either so we can only assume he was telling the truth. And even if they were not able to get along, nobody throws a coworker under the bus like that, specially when they hate each other. Orton just slipped and told the truth which you blindly deny. And lol @ veteran, didn't she get hired to work as a stripper or something? And if she's respected, it might have to do with her being a nice person, or so I've heard. And after 5 years, she still can't wrestle worth a damn, lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CMIsaac said:


> 2. Batista and CM Punk have slept with about three times as many Divas as Melina has slept with Superstars, but they are idolized as a pussy-monster pimps while she is villified a dirty STD-spreading slut. *It's great to know gender defamation and double standards are alive and well in 2011.*


Welcome to the real world, we've missed ya. What fantasy land were you playing in? 







Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I see a familiar face has followed me from the Heath Slater thread to here and now you bash Kelly Kelly. She isnt a slut. Melina is the dirrty whore here


Speaking of Heath Slater, any news yet regarding the Security-Guard LIAR?


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Believe me, you aren't. Morrison is among the 3 superstars who's sexual orientation I've always doubted.


What would actually give you any indication of that? His metrosexuality?



CMIsaac said:


> 2. Batista and CM Punk have slept with about three times as many Divas as Melina has slept with Superstars, but they are idolized as a pussy-monster pimps while she is villified a dirty STD-spreading slut. It's great to know gender defamation and double standards are alive and well in 2011.


It's the IWC. We're comprised of teenagers or stereotypical sex-fueled men. It disgusts me, too. Don't worry.

Though I'm not sure how Punk fits into it. While avoiding promiscuous sex is NOT a must for Straight Edge lifestylers, I'm sure Punk has stated that he follows it, before.


I'm not going to bad mouth anyone here, but I'll just say that I hope this means severed ties to WWE (with regards to Morrison) and the start of a better career elsewhere for Melina. She's an enjoyable talent, imo. Far better than what is currently floating around the diva roster.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Morrison finally found himself a set. 

He still has a lot of work to do to get on track though.


----------



## The Tourist (Jul 8, 2011)

lol @ ya'll acting like all of a sudden Morrison is going to get better on the mic, or even appear to be a more believable tough guy 

guess what HE STILL SUCKS


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

they will get back together within a year.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

HOORAY!!!

DRINKS ON ME


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Rah said:


> What would actually give you any indication of that? His metrosexuality?


Any guy with fabulous hair, washboard abs and a penchant for fur coats would raise my gaydar, it's just a knee-jerk reaction for me. Plus I have a natural habit to assume all the hottest guys I encounter are gay.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Melina, please don't end up like Matt Hardy will.

You're too hot to spiral out of control.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I think they need a better source than Melina's tweets. Everything she tweets is attention seeking.

But if it happened, good for Morrison as it was killing his career. Although, I think the damage has already been done.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

This is for the best especially for Morrison's career


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Morrison to turn gay...I mean heel. Calling it.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Sheesh what a hypocrite. How have any of the rumors about Melina that the IWC mindlessly take for gospel been confirmed? The only facts we have are that Melina and Morrison have dated, broken up, and then dated again, and that she also dated Batista at one point. Batista did write that it was while Melina and Morrison were broken up. So if we want to talk about confirmation, all the IWC really has on Melina is that she has dated two wrestlers, at two different points in time. However a couple of shoot interviews by bitter ex-WWE employees who are unlikely to have had any actual understanding of Melina's personal life spread some shit and suddenly Melina is a Jezebel and has fucked a bunch of guys while still dating Morrison and Morrison has no balls etc. It's just rumors being blown out of proportion, with absolutely no basis in fact.
> 
> I'm not even a big fan of Melina aside from thinking she's a pretty good female wrestler and I would wreck datass, but the IWC's all-out assault on her personal life based on rumors is pretty appalling. It just screams "I have no relationship prospects of my own due to being anti-social and physically undesirable, I better rag on someone else to deflect!"
> 
> Guys like Matt and Jeff Hardy, and Kurt Angle beg for this kind of shit with their public displays of idiocy, but I haven't seen Melina or Morrison do one thing in the public eye that warrants the level of shit they get.


Bravo, I think this is the best post I've seen regarding Morrison and Melina since the time I joined this forum. Bravo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Orton said that he can name at least 10 different wrestler she's slept with since she's been in the WWE.
> 
> She doesn't even deny it. Her response was basically, "Who are you to judge me?". Adding to the fact that when Orton apologized to her he said "It was none of my business".
> 
> Kelly Kelly's well respected backstage? That's news to me. I think Beth, Nattie, Kharma, & Eve are the only divas who get respect backstage.


Kelly Kelly never said those comments so I dont know where you got them from. Randy Orton is lying



glenwo2 said:


> Welcome to the real world, we've missed ya. What fantasy land were you playing in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His time will come to get his punishment


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Kelly Kelly never said those comments so I dont know where you got them from. Randy Orton is lying*
> 
> 
> 
> His time will come to get his punishment


Pretty sure that was on twitter.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly never said those comments so I dont know where you got them from. Randy Orton is lying
> 
> 
> 
> His time will come to get his punishment


Uhh yes she did. Unless you're gonna lie and say her Twitter got hacked.

Orton wasn't lying about anything in that interview, that interview was 100% Orton, he's one of the most honest guys in the WWE. Also, he doesn't have any problems with Kelly so why would he make up a complete lie about her? Exactly, he isn't lying. Adding to the fact that Kelly never denied his accusations her response was once again basically "Who is he to judge me?" and then she added on by saying something along the lines of "I'll ignore the stupidity."

I don't understand girls like Kelly, they know they sleep around and have hooked up with multiple different guys over a short span but yet when someone says something about it, they get all emotional and act like they're the good guy and the other person is wrong and needs to be crucified.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly never said those comments so I dont know where you got them from. Randy Orton is lying


I'm ashamed to be from the same country from you, I really am.

Orton knows Kelly, and works in the same place as Kelly. He has no issue or beef with Kelly, hence no reason to make shit up about her. Everything I've heard of Orton from backstage is "if you're a dick, you'll hear about it". Apparently he's a pretty brutally honest kind of guy, so if he says Kelly's a slut... I'm going to take his word as her co-worker over the word of a blind mark on the internet.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone else see a Morrison push coming from this, proved that he finally has some balls.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Uhh yes she did. Unless you're gonna lie and say her Twitter got hacked.
> 
> Orton wasn't lying about anything in that interview, that interview was 100% Orton, he's one of the most honest guys in the WWE. Also, he doesn't have any problems with Kelly so why would he make up a complete lie about her? Exactly, he isn't lying. Adding to the fact that Kelly never denied his accusations her response was once again basically "Who is he to judge me?" and then she added on by saying something along the lines of "I'll ignore the stupidity."
> 
> *I don't understand girls like Kelly, they know they sleep around and have hooked up with multiple different guys over a short span but yet when someone says something about it, they get all emotional and act like they're the good guy and the other person is wrong and needs to be crucified.*


I hear that. I mean I know that's privacy and all but still.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I think he realized what to do once he started getting a losing streak.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

She should hook up with batista, stronger, richer and a former world champ.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

lmao at this.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

how the hell did this get 19 pages who the hell cares?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The test results must have come back in.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

YES! MY FAVORITE WILL FINALLY BE PUSHED!!!!one!!!111!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> His time will come to get his punishment


LOL! Surrre he will. Of course, you can't get punished for something you didn't do.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

What an idiot,Who would break up with a fine women like Melina?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Melina? Fine? She's a doggy style fuck for sure but really?


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> The test results must have come back in.


YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

LarryCoon said:


> YOU ARE NOT THE FATHER!!!!


I think it was more
"YOU, HAVE! THE HERPES!"


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

Wonder if he'll ever be able to perform the same way with that new pair of balls. :hmm:


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if his dialogue breaking up with Melina was as painful and drawn-out as his promos. "You're kicked out of the palace of wisdom"


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

It's too late for Morrison now anyway. This just makes it more entertaining.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

The boy have become a man! Now after this his mic skills improve, i will have to eat my own shoes like i said before.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I can relate to what Jo mo's going throw i wish him luck and trust me he'll someone better


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

How did this thread get almost 200 posts?

You guys really care that much about other people's relationships? :lmao


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

smart move by Morrison


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Any guy with fabulous hair, washboard abs and a penchant for fur coats would raise my gaydar, it's just a knee-jerk reaction for me. Plus I have a natural habit to assume all the hottest guys I encounter are gay.


I suppose you have to lower them down with the "lol, he's gay" gimmick to keep your self-image in tact. Don't worry, we all do.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> I can relate to what Jo mo's going throw i wish him luck and trust me he'll someone better


I don't know why, but I always can't help but laugh at people who talk about relationship problems and all that "I feel his/her troubles". Might have to do with the fact that I am so heartless and take relationships for a joke.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't know why, but I always can't help but laugh at people who talk about relationship problems and all that "I feel his/her troubles". Might have to do with the fact that I am so heartless and take relationships for a joke.


Don't worry i enjoy people suffering too 

But morrison has been throw trials, tribulations his had real problems ya'll so i can't help but feel for the guy he isn't getting a push but his trying real hard and has been their for years. He had a bitch of a gf which thank god he dumped.

So i'm glad he fixed his biggest problem i hope he does whats right for him from now on


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

If this is true, I congratulate Morrison on valuing his WWE career by no longer being a pussy whipped motherfucker!

- Vic


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Whatever to the posters on here calling Kelly Kelly a slut. I know shes a nice girl deep down with a good heart. Randy Orton is fucking lying. He obviously said all that on the radio interview to get noticed since he comes across as boring when on tv. Also Randy Orton isnt a saint didnt he trash a hotel room in europe costing thousands of damage and was sent home, also hes been suspended over failing drug tests, hes had anger issues and used agressive behaviour towards people which WWE sent him to get anger management classes, he also has slept around on the road behind his wifes back yeah classy man or what. None of you can talk when all of that is true about Randy Orton

As for John Morrison finally now he has ditched the whore he needs to man up and get himself noticed instead of being a whimp


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Melina? Fine? She's a doggy style fuck for sure but really?


I myself find her extremely attractive


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Whatever to the posters on here calling Kelly Kelly a slut. I know shes a nice girl deep down with a good heart. Randy Orton is fucking lying. He obviously said all that on the radio interview to get noticed *since he comes across as boring when on tv. Also Randy Orton isnt a saint didnt he trash a hotel room in europe costing thousands of damage and was sent home, also hes been suspended over failing drug tests, hes had anger issues and used agressive behaviour towards people which WWE sent him to get anger management classes, he also has slept around on the road behind his wifes back yeah classy man or what. None of you can talk when all of that is true about Randy Orton
> 
> As for John Morrison finally now he has ditched the whore he needs to man up and get himself noticed instead of being a whimp


:lmao


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

She'll probably text him disturbing pictures to make him jealous or something. Since she seems to be on the road to being a female Matt Hardy as of late, internet wise. Minus the insanity....most of it.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Whatever to the posters on here calling Kelly Kelly a slut. I know shes a nice girl deep down with a good heart. Randy Orton is fucking lying. He obviously said all that on the radio interview to get noticed since he comes across as boring when on tv. Also Randy Orton isnt a saint didnt he trash a hotel room in europe costing thousands of damage and was sent home, also hes been suspended over failing drug tests, hes had anger issues and used agressive behaviour towards people which WWE sent him to get anger management classes, he also has slept around on the road behind his wifes back yeah classy man or what. None of you can talk when all of that is true about Randy Orton
> 
> As for John Morrison finally now he has ditched the whore he needs to man up and get himself noticed instead of being a whimp


Stop defending kelly, deep down you know shes a slut. and as for randy trying to get noticed? the top guy on the b show needing to get noticed? you're crazy, ky jelly kelly likes the cawk and thats that really.


----------



## Th3DashingOne (Aug 5, 2011)

I think Orton's a Cunt but what he said about kelly kelly is true, the fucker only got pushed cause she gave vince a sucking.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wonder what diva(s) will catch jomo on the rebound?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Twitter > Life

Thank you, John.

Now she can hang up with Zack's dad.

LMAO
Tell Me a Lie (4 Melina)
http://youtu.be/JCbk32gIFBk?t=3m12s


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*-Extra- please use the edit button next time. I had to merge three of your posts... don't double/triple post please.


*


----------



## TheCeNation (Aug 12, 2011)

Good for Morrison, Melina's a slut
She probably slept with everyone I bet she slept with Vince

:bh::bh::bh::bh::bh::bh::bh::bh::bh::bh::bh:


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Whatever to the posters on here calling Kelly Kelly a slut. I know shes a nice girl deep down with a good heart. Randy Orton is fucking lying.* He obviously said all that on the radio interview to get noticed since he comes across as boring when on tv. Also Randy Orton isnt a saint didnt he trash a hotel room in europe costing thousands of damage and was sent home, also hes been suspended over failing drug tests, hes had anger issues and used agressive behaviour towards people which WWE sent him to get anger management classes, he also has slept around on the road behind his wifes back yeah classy man or what. None of you can talk when all of that is true about Randy Orton
> 
> As for John Morrison finally now he has ditched the whore he needs to man up and get himself noticed instead of being a whimp


EDIT: actually you are a bit creepy bro.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Yes KellyKelly Fan is delusional, A real fangirl right there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This won't change any of John's problems cuttting a promo or the loss of viewers everytime he's on RAW.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Whatever to the posters on here calling Kelly Kelly a slut. I know shes a nice girl deep down with a good heart. Randy Orton is fucking lying. He obviously said all that on the radio interview to get noticed since he comes across as boring when on tv. Also Randy Orton isnt a saint didnt he trash a hotel room in europe costing thousands of damage and was sent home, also hes been suspended over failing drug tests, hes had anger issues and used agressive behaviour towards people which WWE sent him to get anger management classes, he also has slept around on the road behind his wifes back yeah classy man or what. None of you can talk when all of that is true about Randy Orton


Lol, I don't know where to start with this post. Why would Randy be lying? It's not like he did it on purpose anyways. The host pushed into it with the conversation about Kelly Kelly and asked who she has slept with and he answered the question with complete honesty. And get noticed? Ha! As if one of the most over guys on the company, a 9 time world champion and one of the top faces and merchandise sellers needs to run down some slutty diva to "get noticed". And if he was so desperate, he would have been buried completely. But no, he has backstage power and doesn't need to do anything stupid to get noticed.

And Randy is obviously no saint, but unlike Kelly Kelly, he never tried to pretend to be one. And what proof you got that Randy has "slept around behind his wife's back"? You just making up shit. I'm not saying it's false but there has been absolutely no proof. You're making shit up just to find a way to get around Kelly Kelly's status as a slut.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Who cares Melina was butt ugly anyway!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised if Melina and JoMo are doing this in hopes that everyone thinks they broke up so Morrison might be able to get a push. Won't work because JoMo can't cut a promo to save his life, but he'll try.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kelly Kelly >>>>> Randy Orton and thats all I have to say about that

John Morrison took his time ditching the whore he must of been under her thumb for to long. Lets hope now he has the guts to be a huge star in WWE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Kelly Kelly >>>>> Randy Orton and thats all I have to say about that


I needed a good laugh and you delivered that.

And Hornswoggle >>> Kelly Kelly


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> *Kelly Kelly >>>>> Randy Orton and thats all I have to say about that
> *
> John Morrison took his time ditching the whore he must of been under her thumb for to long. Lets hope now he has the guts to be a huge star in WWE


Well yeah if you're thinking about bra size. Everything else...ehh not so much.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Kelly has a better Lou Thesz Press than Orton.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Kelly has a better Lou Thesz Press than Orton.


Lol, not even that. At least Orton doesn't jump 2 meters forward when performing it, but he needs to stop using his dick, that I agree on. We already saw a better thesz press by him this Monday against Ziggler.

And I think we all can see that Kelly Kelly fan's post was basically another way of saying "Kelly Kelly is a slut and I sadly have to accept it."


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Mid air teabag > Kelly's Lou Thesz


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly is the Dynamite Kid of the Divas division. not really sure where all this hate comes from. :|


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Kelly Kelly is the Dynamite Kid of the Divas division. not really sure where all this hate comes from. :|


Kelly Kelly > Ryan Genesis

COME AT ME


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

i love how the topic drifts from Melina and JoMo to K2 and Orton.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> How did this thread get almost 200 posts?
> 
> You guys really care that much about other people's relationships? :lmao


That what tends to happen when most of the people posting here are lonely, underage virgins who are still living with their parents.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet Eric Young stole her from Morrison. Just look at the raw, sexual attraction between them.


Her smile scares me. Not because she's hideous or anything, but because she looks demonic and crazy as fuck when she smiles.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn she looks uglier than the last time I've seen her before. Where the fuck is Cody Rhodes when you need him?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Azuran said:


> That what tends to happen when most of the people posting here are lonely, underage virgins who are still living with their parents.


It also tends to happen when two emotionally underdeveloped adults turn their personal lives into circuses on social media, air their private matters in public and allow immature, attention seeking behavior to dramatically impact their professional lives.

By all means though, don't let me interrupt your hilariously overwrought and out of touch stereotypes regarding people who use the same message board as you do. It doesn't come across as defensive at all, honest. By the way, do you have a black belt?

8*D


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Whatever to the posters on here calling Kelly Kelly a slut. I know shes a nice girl deep down with a good heart. Randy Orton is fucking lying. He obviously said all that on the radio interview to get noticed since he comes across as boring when on tv. Also Randy Orton isnt a saint didnt he trash a hotel room in europe costing thousands of damage and was sent home, also hes been suspended over failing drug tests, hes had anger issues and used agressive behaviour towards people which WWE sent him to get anger management classes, he also has slept around on the road behind his wifes back yeah classy man or what. None of you can talk when all of that is true about Randy Orton


Even if all of that stuff about Orton is true, that doesn't automatically change the fact that Kelly Kelly sleeps around. You need to stop being such a blind mark, it makes you look incredibly stupid.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

The quotes in the OP could be about anybody. What makes people think this is about Morrison?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Even if all of that stuff about Orton is true, that doesn't automatically change the fact that Kelly Kelly sleeps around. You need to stop being such a blind mark, it makes you look incredibly stupid.


With that choice of username it wouldn't matter what the posts were like. Cheap shot I know but well deserved nontheless.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jomo to win the wwe title on next week


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Swag said:


> Jomo to win the wwe title on next week


After he Lost CLEANLY to R-Truth....AGAIN?


yeah okay... 8*D


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Kelly has a better Lou Thesz Press than Orton.


Yes she does actually. I dont know what the fuck Randy does but he messes up the move. He runs the ropes then stops then jumps. Where as Kelly Kelly runs and connects the Lou Thesz Press.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Even though 99% of those in this thread would shag Melina without a moments hesitation if offered the chance.

Wrestling fans are lol.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Even though 99% of those in this thread would shag Melina without a moments hesitation if offered the chance.
> 
> Wrestling fans are lol.


nah she is ugly


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> nah she is ugly


This. 

There are plenty of Latinas out there who are 10000x better-looking and hotter.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Even though 99% of those in this thread would shag Melina without a moments hesitation if offered the chance.
> 
> Wrestling fans are lol.


This is true tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd fuck her. I'd put on about fifty condoms to make sure my dick doesn't drop off though.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

with my luck she talking about her cat or something


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I already said I'd give her the business. I just wouldn't holla at her again if she called me or came my way. Too clingy.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd hit it, and probably pay.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

I would'nt mind tapping that ass on a daily basis till my dick rot.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I may not be able to stand the bitch but I can stand dat azz.


----------



## TeamJoMo (Apr 30, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> This.
> 
> There are plenty of Latinas out there who are 10000x better-looking and hotter.


Soooooo true.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don_Licra said:


> I would'nt mind tapping that ass on a daily basis till my dick rot.


Dat ass. Id hit it big time.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> It also tends to happen when *two emotionally underdeveloped adults*


Basis? 



> turn their personal lives into circuses on social media


Example?



> air their private matters in public


Example? 



> and allow immature, attention seeking behavior to dramatically impact their professional lives.


Evidence? No need to respond to any of this. I already know your response will basically boil down to "B-b-b-but I read it on the dirt sheets!"


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

JoMo breaking up with Melina is fucking proof he's a homosexual,Honestly


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

AMxPunk said:


> JoMo breaking up with Melina is fucking proof he's a homosexual,Honestly


Or maybe he's not a fifteen year old kid, and looks for more than just looks in a relationship. Just a guess.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

AMxPunk said:


> JoMo breaking up with Melina is fucking proof he's a homosexual,Honestly


:lmao

Good God, I don't like Morrison but give him a break.

If he stands by Melina's side, he's a cuckold...

If he dumps her, he's a ***. 

Poor JoMo can't win with the IWC, let alone, life. :no:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

AMxPunk said:


> JoMo breaking up with Melina is fucking proof he's a homosexual,Honestly


Look he's hit it hundreds of times by now, nothing wrong with wanting to see what else is out there. The man's looks alone will have bitches trying to dry hump him everywhere he goes. Though, if he was a homosexual, he'd still be much more successful at it than your chosen and quite frankly irrelevant as far as all others are concerned, sexuality.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

:lmao @ you guys taking an AMxPunk's post into consideration.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

MasterGoGo said:


> finally, morrison is a man.


Real men dump their women if they are cheated on.

Real men don't dump their women years laters after being cheated on to be Vince and Pat Pattersons batty boy.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> Or maybe he's not a fifteen year old kid, and looks for more than just looks in a relationship. Just a guess.


No,I'm sure he's a homosexual.Not that there's anything wrong with that 



Don_Licra said:


> :lmao
> 
> Good God, I don't like Morrison but give him a break.
> 
> ...


First of all,Why is it you are making it sound like if he's gay its a bad thing.Why even use the term ***? Honestly

Secondly,When he WAS with Melina I was extremely happy for both of them,I wasn't the type of guy who called him Melina's bitch like most users here



CamillePunk said:


> Look he's hit it hundreds of times by now, nothing wrong with wanting to see what else is out there. The man's looks alone will have bitches trying to dry hump him everywhere he goes. Though, if he was a homosexual, he'd still be much more successful at it than your chosen and quite frankly irrelevant as far as all others are concerned, sexuality.


lol



A Chokin' Halo said:


> :lmao @ you guys taking an AMxPunk's post into consideration.


Anything for a post haha


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

Meh


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

Why is this thread even open anymore?


----------

